# Personalised A4 pet portrait and card £10 ideal for Christmas!



## Bekbek (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am a young illustrator with a love of animals!

I hope you don't mind me posting this here but I didn't know the best way to reach other animal lovers!

Thank you for your support!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/160900917/personalised-pet-illustration-a4-print


----------



## Bekbek (Sep 1, 2013)

I forgot to say...

If you message me for a custom listing and mention your from pets forum I will give you a 25% discount! Xx


----------

